# Wine starten bzw. konfigurieren?



## Gabi (23. November 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt mal die neue Version von Wine gesaugt und installiert.
So. Nun gab es bei SuSE 7.3 eine Benutzeroberfläche von Wine bei der man
alles konfigurieren konnte. Diese fand man unter --> System --> Emulatoren (o. so ähnlich).

Unter SuSE 9.0 kann ich das aber nirgend wo finden!  

Ich wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

Führ in der Konsole mal ein 
	
	
	



```
> winecfg
```
 aus, der Wizard sollte dir helfen.


----------



## Gabi (23. November 2003)

Vielen Dank Johannes!

Jetzt kommt folgende Meldung:

event_signaled : name=""signaled is 0
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 0
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 0
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 0
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 0
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 1
event created : name="", initial is 0
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 0
event created : name=L"__SystemHeapEvent", initial is 0
event_signaled : name=L"__SystemHeapEvent"signaled is 1
fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_KEYBOARD_DetectLayout Your keyboard layout was not found!
Using closest match instead (German keyboard layout without dead keys) for scancode mapping.
Please define your layout in dlls/x11drv/keyboard.c and submit them
to us for inclusion into future Wine releases.
See the Wine User Guide, chapter "Keyboard" for more information.
event_signaled : name=""signaled is 1

Wine findet scheinbar mein Keyboard nicht, bin ich da jetzt richtig?


----------

